# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ابزارهای گزارشگیری در VB6 >  نرم افزار کریستال ریپورت 10

## j.behrouzi

با عرض سلام و تبریک سال نو 

من هم مثل خیلی از شما دوستان عزیز  روزها دنبال این نرم افزار تو اینترنت گشتم و ولی  هیچی پیدا نکردم به 

خاطر همین رفتم تو کوچه بازار  دنبالش و بعد از جستوجوی بسیار تونستم پیداش کنم حالا تصمیم گرفتم اگه 

درخواستا زیاد باشه اونو براتون آپلود کنم 

اونایی که این نرم افزار رو میخان اعلام کنن

ممون

----------


## vb341

دوست عزیز نیازی به اینهمه جستجو نبود . یه سر به بازار رضا میزدی راحت پیدا میشد .

----------


## behiit

سلام من لینک دانلود کریستال ریپورت 10 را میخوام . خیلی شدید نیاز دارم با تشکر - ایمیل Behiit@Gmail.com

----------


## ho3ein282

اگه لطف کنی ممنون میشیم :قلب:

----------


## MohammadGh2011

> با عرض سلام و تبریک سال نو 
> 
> من هم مثل خیلی از شما دوستان عزیز  روزها دنبال این نرم افزار تو اینترنت گشتم و ولی  هیچی پیدا نکردم به 
> 
> خاطر همین رفتم تو کوچه بازار  دنبالش و بعد از جستوجوی بسیار تونستم پیداش کنم حالا تصمیم گرفتم اگه 
> 
> درخواستا زیاد باشه اونو براتون آپلود کنم 
> 
> اونایی که این نرم افزار رو میخان اعلام کنن
> ...


 سلام 
دوست عزيز چه طور ميخواين آپلود کنين حجمش خيلي زياده :متفکر:

----------


## m.4.r.m

یکم جست و ج کار همه رو آسون می کنه اینم لینک دانلود 127 مگابایت

http://www.4shared.com/rar/ssG8akGv/..._Report_10.htm

----------

